# This one cracked me up!



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

lol,lol,lol,lol, good one!

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

ROFLMAO I loved that one!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## _freak_duck_ (Oct 9, 2004)

ahhh thats a knee-slapper

"Kid-nap Mr.Santy Claus, Beat him with a stick, Lock him up for 90 years see what makes him tick..."


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Necrophillac awaits, in the dead of the night.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

_freak_duck_ said:


> ahhh thats a knee-slapper
> 
> "Kid-nap Mr.Santy Claus, Beat him with a stick, Lock him up for 90 years see what makes him tick..."


A Knee-slapper with a wooden leg. Watch for slinters.......


----------



## HorrorKane (Jul 13, 2005)

Well that's just one of the normal straight street jokes, but I like it


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

LOL! I thought I have heard all of the Halloween jokes! I guess I was wrong!


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Howlyn,

Just wanted to let you know that I told a couple of people your joke and they loved it...I gave you credit and I am sure it is going to be a classic!!! Keep 'em coming...you have a great sense of humor!!!


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Heheheh. Funny visual.


----------

